# Reviews on Hazelhurst Stables please?



## HannWanny (31 January 2014)

After some reviews on this dealers yard please. Good and or bad please. Some of their horse look lovely, and looking at getting another horse. Some feed back would be really great. Many thanks.


----------



## bobster66 (6 February 2014)

we have two horses in our yard that came from there as they are just down the road from us, do feel free to pm me if you are still looking for feedback


----------



## JennBags (9 February 2014)

Sorry probably too late now, but they are a good reliable dealer IMO.  Really genuine, and always has some nice horses.


----------

